# Branson weather



## rachel1998 (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you tell me what the weather is usually like during spring break? I am thinking around the first week of April.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 19, 2011)

Very unpredictable.  I live close by and can tell you that you never know at that time of year.  Also, make sure that Silver Dollar City is open.  If it's not, then a lot of other places will still be closed also.

Here's a link to historical weather information...  type in Branson, MO and then put in a date.

http://www.wunderground.com/history/


----------

